# 36200 or 36245



## amym (Sep 9, 2013)

Is this selective or non-selective? 36200 or 36245?  Please help.

Aortogram with Bilateral Lower Extremity Runoff: Selective right
common femoral. Right femoral angiograms with a nonselective
runoff.
Procedure Description: After informed consent was obtained patient
was brought to the angiography suite and the patient was sedated
using Versed and fentanyl. Access was obtained via the left common
femoral artery without any complication. A 5-French sheath was
passed. Initially an Omniflush catheter was advanced over an 035
wire and parked in the distal aorta and aortogram lower extremity
runoff was performed. After that, an 035 stiff angled Glidewire was
advanced up-and-over fashion over the contralateral side and the
Omniflush catheter advanced up-and-over and parked in the
contralateral right-sided common femoral artery. The rest of the
angiography was performed through that.
Findings: The angiogram revealed normal distal aorta. No disease
of the left and right iliac arteries. No disease of the external
iliac arteries. No disease of the common femoral or superficial
femoral, or deep femoral artery and no disease at the trifurcation
of the right lower extremity. There was three vessel runoff of the
right lower extremity with moderate disease of the anterior tibial
artery. As the patient did not have any indication for a lower
extremity intervention, the procedure was completed and the
procedure was completed. There were no complications.


----------



## AB87 (Sep 10, 2013)

I would Post this in the Interventional Radilogy Forum, Im stumped as to what qualifies for Selective and non-selective


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 10, 2013)

amym said:


> Is this selective or non-selective? 36200 or 36245?  Please help.
> 
> Aortogram with Bilateral Lower Extremity Runoff: Selective right
> common femoral. Right femoral angiograms with a nonselective
> ...



Catheter was placed in common femoral artery, so you have 36247 (access on lt side).  S&I is 75710 since the left leg is not described.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## amym (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 12, 2013)

amym said:


> Is this selective or non-selective? 36200 or 36245?  Please help.
> 
> Aortogram with Bilateral Lower Extremity Runoff: Selective right
> common femoral. Right femoral angiograms with a nonselective
> ...



This is selective, 36246. see bolded section above.

HTH


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 12, 2013)

dpeoples said:


> This is selective, 36246. see bolded section above.
> 
> HTH



Your right Danny, I went too far.

Jim


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 12, 2013)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Your right Danny, I went too far.
> 
> Jim



I had not seen your post, I think we replied simultaneously.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 13, 2013)

dpeoples said:


> I had not seen your post, I think we replied simultaneously.



That's not the first time!
Jim


----------

